# Slump block insulation?



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a couple of bedrooms with slump block walls that get really cold. I was thinking of firring out the walls and maybe putting in some thin insulation, but I don't want to lose too much space in these little rooms. Maybe just fir out 1" or so? Will this work? Should I just build closed-back shelves and be done with it?


----------



## Frederick j Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, sorry i don't know. what is a slump block foundation?


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Slump block is a type of large brick used to build walls, commonly in arid climates. The foundation is a slab of concrete. The house was built in the 1970's, so they didn't have the technology to insulate the slump block internally yet.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I would think cool walls would be welcome in AZ. But there is an EPS(expanded poly styrene) foam product at big box stores, 2'x8', 2" thick, with slots for furring strips. It goes directly on the wall, secure with tapcon screws thru furring strips into foundation. About R10, if I remember right.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, Bill. Yes - cool walls are welcome in the summer and about 70% of the year, but not in the coldest part of the year. The insulation would help with the heat on these very same walls. The coldest rooms are also the hottest...if that makes any sense...


:whistling2:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

DIYtestdummy said:


> Thanks, Bill. Yes - cool walls are welcome in the summer and about 70% of the year, but not in the coldest part of the year. The insulation would help with the heat on these very same walls. The coldest rooms are also the hottest...if that makes any sense...
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


 Here in Canada, we used to use 1" foam insulation (R5) but now we use a minimum of 3 1/2" (R12). The beauty of insulation is that it keeps the heat in, in the winter and the heat out in the summer! Saves A/C costs!
In your case, I would suggest that you would use 2" of foam (R10) as the space taken up, in the room, is negligible!
One thing that I have noticed as a Snowbird is that if it gets really cold in your area, generally speaking, the buildings are not prepared for this! So it gets really uncomfortable. Whereas, we have our homes prepared for the cold and usually are quite comfortable!


----------



## poodlepamm (Jun 10, 2018)

hey all in live in tucson az and have slump block home hotter than hell in summer feel heat coming thru. TOO HOT FOR ME, is it better to stucco and if i insulate inside i am losing space and inside is small already please help suggestions thanks a bunch


----------

